# Landline and Internet (Satellite)



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi All! We are in the process of buying a house, not long to go now!

The owners are using Telitec satelite internet (apparently it works well, both internet and UK telly). 

I've never heard of Telitec before. Mind you, I never heard of anything regarding satelite internet as I have always lived in the middle of 'civilisation', but now we are moving to the woods, we have no options but to use Satellite Internet. 

However, I am more interested in getting a fixed number, I need a spanish landline number, and I am not sure if they do provided this too. 

I have looked at Tooway and Telitec but I am now more confused. Is there any other company serving this area, I am in Valencia, but just only about 40 meters to Provincia de Alicante!

Having a fixed landline number, at least 20 mg of ADSL and UK telly and I will be the happiest man alive! 

Ta!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I just looked at their site, never heard of them either but their prices are very high and they put a cap on your data so even if you can get the speeds quoted you wont be watching a great deal of telly on it before you have reached your limit.

Depending on exactly where you are research wi-max for your area, most companies will have of map for their coverage and you should be able to get a much cheaper and unlimited connection and offer a phone line.
Of course if that is not available then sat internet will be your only choice but unless you can find one that gives you unlimited data then you can rule out TV over the net.

We had a sat internet connection at first and I hated it, I'm not even certain it was installed correctly because we never saw the 20mb speed but even then that didn't matter because you would use up the data in a flash.
I'm with aeromax at the moment, are you near Gandia?
Try contacting them tomorrow to check on coverage, calling them is far more likely to get a quick answer as they can be slow with emails.
http://www4.aeromax.es/coverage.es.html
http://www4.aeromax.es/coverage.en.html


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks! Looked on wi-max but their coverage seems to be only around Murcia, Almeria and Granada?

I am near Oliva (near Gandia)


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That first link the .es one has a map of coverage in that area so you may be lucky and fall in the right zone there are blindspots though and of course notably one right next to Oliva.
Sorry, I edited the post to add the links a bit later so you may have missed them.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks again Pazcat, it says Oliva there but might give them a call to make sure. 

Also, I was thinking maybe we'd just have a satellite dish for watching telly, so not to use the internet for it. As long as you can record programs on a DTR from satellite? In that case, we wouldn't need more than 10 megas to use internet (emails and browsing). 

Might call Movistar/Telefonica as they do have landline in the streets next to us, but not on our street. 

Ta!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Definitely check because it is a good service, not the best in terms of speed but I have not had to contact them once since it's been set up and the price is good at 30 euro a month without phone. It works exactly as advertised and I have no complaints.
6 megas is all but that is fine for watching TV. I don't need any faster if I'm honest but it would be nice.

I think you can record programmes if you get the right decoder box and it shouldn't be a problem. Sat is the guy to speak to about that, he may be able to hook you up.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lolito said:


> Thanks! Looked on wi-max but their coverage seems to be only around Murcia, Almeria and Granada?
> 
> I am near Oliva (near Gandia)


WiMax as a technology is just about every where. However, by definition it is only run by local suppliers for their immediate vicinity.

I seem to recall that there are WiMax providers in Oliva.

We use Telitec to supply us with our landline service - works well and reasonably priced.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I have sent an email to Telitec to see if they can just transfer ownership to us, if not, we might try other providers, I will talk to JohnSATNAV, he came to ours in the past, to see if he can help, as I say, I want a landline number (movistar doesn't reach the area).


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

WiMax is a good way to go if no cabled service.

If there are houses near you with copper service then you aren't really out in the sticks.

Movistar provide "landline" service for none cabled areas using a system called TRAC. Effectively it is a mobile phone SIM card in a box screwed to your wall. Calls are rated at landline rates. The box has a permanent connection to your mains power via a socket and also a fairly large rechargeable internal battery which when new, gives up to two hours support during power cuts. 

Satellite Internet. We have our service via Tooway. Plenty of resellers around. The service is excellent but usage is capped depending on the package. This is my speed test from a minute ago.

Download Speed: 17907 kbps (2238.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 5991 kbps (748.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
Latency: 719 ms
Jitter: 22 ms
Packet Loss: -1%
17/09/2014 12:04:17

Works with Skype despite the high latency. 

Previously we had 3G dongles from Orange and Movistar and both were rubbish. Probably too far from the transmitter but I could have lived with 1.5 M IF it was consistent. School start, work start, finish etc etc meant the speed dropped to virtually zero. In fact it was a relief to hit our month 5Gb allowance and be capped at 128k!


----------

